# Warning



## SMBHooker

The data contained in this thread including text, image and graphics are for informational purpose only and does not constitute medical advice. Before wetting a line make sure your heart is healthy enough to engage in smallmouth angling from the surface. After hooking a trophy river smallmouth you may experience prolonged unrest and extreme excitement and/or frequent thoughts of topwater fishing - immediately seek medical advice from a licensed physician or other qualified health provider. Some side effects include shaking hands and diarrhea of the mouth (talking too much) lasting more than 4 hours may occur. 

Also, by accessing the information and content in this post you acknowledge and agree that you have read and understand the risks associated with tempting big river smallmouth on surface plugs. Lures can and will be changed without notice to exclusively topwater presentations however results may vary and are not guaranteed. This content should not be used for any other purpose except for the exclusive use in connection with legal practice of catch and release of all wild river topwater smallmouth.

They’ve been hitting hard and fighting harder. Lately been hooking up with some brutes on topwater. Some hits have been like a hammer and others just hard back fin slaps. Been working a popping plug with consistent movement in key spots then just killing it long enough to get a reaction bite. That pause is key….some of them have been chasing it down but it seems the real big ones have been choosy and liking the lure looking alive but only attacking on the stop.

Without exception the smallmouth have been reaching for the stars with rocket fueled leaps out of the water after being hooked. Even on a nice 13 incher that’s enough fun for any angler but when the big brutes start trying to breathe air and jump for the upper thermosphere its heart stopping fun. I’m talking jumping at the moon and rebounding right back at it again. When you see the size and strength of these big bronze fish thrashing outside the water and have a heart attack every time their headshakes you just know they’re gonna get away. It’s a direct shot of adrenaline. Until now I’ve been getting the big old smallmouth off the C-Shad and hard jerkbait but the water temps have warmed and they are hot on fire aggressively attacking now….time to tempt them on top if your heart can handle it.

No part of this publication, information or materials may be transmitted, practiced or reproduced on the river without the express written permission of your doctor. Any action you take on the water from the information generated in this post is strictly at your own risk. SMBHooker will not be liable for heart break due to the loss of fish and/or due to surface eruptions or be held liable for lost or damaged lures in connection with poor gear management and/or plain bad casting.

If you feel confident enough to proceed please print and sign the below waiver prior to practicing topwater techniques:

I hereby acknowledge and understand that there are risks and dangers associated with the activities of smallmouth topwater described above. I hereby agreed to abide by all catch and release rules and regulations related to the engagement of topwater fishing activities. I have read and understood the above and acknowledge my consent to the terms of this waiver and assumption of risk.

I would love to see everyone’s topwater pix and testimonials of how this publication has helped in your bass pursuit. WARNING: Be careful out there - the big ones will break your heart if you’re not healthy enough for this activity.

Heart Stopper 









Monster Moon Walker 









Surfaced 









Warning Shot


----------



## dytmook

Great fish. I am immensely jealous


----------



## ML1187

Topwater has done nothing but break my heart this year ! Had a GIANT hit this am but couldn't connect ... the fish in this pic came came completely out of the water but missed the plug... it took a follow up with a craw tube imitation to get him hooked up...


----------



## SMBHooker

ML1187 said:


> Topwater has done nothing but break my heart this year ! Had a GIANT hit this am but couldn't connect ... the fish in this pic came came completely out of the water but missed the plug... it took a follow up with a craw tube imitation to get him hooked up...


Way to score with a follow up lure.... always a good idea!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Love this post. I got my first smallmouth on top water 2 seasons ago after reading your posts. Ever since, topwater has probably been my most used. Especially once summer hits. 

I need to get better with the pop-r though. What brand/colors/ sizes do you recommend? I have a sexy shad pop r that Michael teach recommended on his Facebook page but I have yet to have any luck with it. 

When you pop and pause, how long do you wait when you pause before you pop again? Also, do you throw the pop-r in current? If so, how often do you pop it when it in current?

This was my first smallmouth on a buzzbait. 16"


----------



## bank runner

Beautiful fish SMBHooker!!!!! I think a lot of guys under estimate the power of topwater


----------



## bellbrookbass

You got me hooked on the C-Shad now I plan on committing to topwater. Pop-R the way to go?


----------



## ML1187

bellbrookbass said:


> You got me hooked on the C-Shad now I plan on committing to topwater. Pop-R the way to go?


Try the KVD splash instead BBB... better pops and hooks.... around same price but harder to find. Should have at FS.


----------



## SMBHooker

BuzzBait Brad said:


> When you pop and pause, how long do you wait when you pause before you pop again? Also, do you throw the pop-r in current? If so, how often do you pop it when it in current?
> 
> This was my first smallmouth on a buzzbait. 16"
> 
> View attachment 235794


Good questions BBB. I've popped a plug EVERYWHERE over the years. No different than locating smallmouth it's all about Location Location Location! 

End of runs where the fast water dumps into a pool of rock bottom - optimal depth of 1-3 feet. Slack pools where u can identify isolated cover.....be sure to overcast the lure beyond your target so it gets their attention before entering the strike zone - then kill it with a brief stop. 

There are more places to find them on the surface but if u focus on those 2 alone it will be enough to keep u busy. 

I like the lure to remain mostly active with a consistent 3 pop & stop cadence. 

Find some narly tangled wood timber, usually down trees halfway in the river. Get ur lure in the thick of it and you'll be surprised at some straight violence that comes out of that cover.


----------



## SMBHooker

bellbrookbass said:


> You got me hooked on the C-Shad now I plan on committing to topwater. Pop-R the way to go?


Glad you've taken up the good fight with the C-shad. 

I've purchased tons of topwater lures. I am continuously surprised how aweful most of them perform - it's such a simple design. I've spent $20 on them and found out they plain stink at spitting and popping. 

My favorite is the Strike King KVD splash in a bone/pearl color ... switch to a clear sexy shad pattern in clear low water with bright sun. Topwater is not exclusively an early morning and late evening presentation - BTW: Almost all prominent publications will says this. I get alot of 18"+ fish in midday high noon burning hot sun conditions.

Been fishing a Rapala Popper that I do like ... It's just a tad smaller than I normally like but the color is just so awesome. 










I do prefer a bigger popper. I stay away from anything named "jr." - they work but don't spit hard and move water like a big one does. Big smallies seem to like it loud. The river has alot more acoustics at play than flat water. Especially if you are fishing a turbulent seam - and u should be....that be a 3rd key to location pop ur life away.

....and yes a rebel pop'r is a good choice - as long as it's a magnum size! 

Get out there and disturb the suface and post up some eye popping (pun intended) pix.


----------



## Cat Mangler

I'm trying chug bugs out, any experience there SMB? Was told there better for when the water is not mirrored. Figured rivers would be the place for that bill.


----------



## 9Left

oh jeeez....i'm gonna have to leave these crappie alone soon and hit the river...these pics are drivin' me crazy...

.... Nice fish boys


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

SMBHooker said:


> Good questions BBB. I've popped a plug EVERYWHERE over the years. No different than locating smallmouth it's all about Location Location Location!
> 
> End of runs where the fast water dumps into a pool of rock bottom - optimal depth of 1-3 feet. Slack pools where u can identify isolated cover.....be sure to overcast the lure beyond your target so it gets their attention before entering the strike zone - then kill it with a brief stop.
> 
> There are more places to find them on the surface but if u focus on those 2 alone it will be enough to keep u busy.
> 
> I like the lure to remain mostly active with a consistent 3 pop & stop cadence.
> 
> Find some narly tangled wood timber, usually down trees halfway in the river. Get ur lure in the thick of it and you'll be surprised at some straight violence that comes out of that cover.


Sounds like I'm working the bait correctly then. I think my pause could use a little work though. I may be over working the bait. How long do you pause? The pause is the reason why I suck with pop r and jerkbait.

Sorry for all the questions, I'd just love to up my topwater smallmouth game.


----------



## Aaron2012

Nice fish Mr Hooker. Have you tried out the megabass popmax or the jackall binksy popper? I'm looking at those but not sure about paying that much for a popper.

I've had pretty good luck with the whopper plopper and the bass pro slim dawg walking bait. Those have tamed my topwater purchases for now.


----------



## bellbrookbass

ML1187 said:


> Try the KVD splash instead BBB... better pops and hooks.... around same price but harder to find. Should have at FS.


Picking one up today!


----------



## ML1187

bellbrookbass said:


> Picking one up today!


They don't have them At Field and Stream


----------



## bellbrookbass

ML1187 said:


> They don't have them At Field and Stream


This is my last weekend working at cabelas. We have them here!


----------



## bellbrookbass




----------



## SMBHooker

Cabela's for the win!


----------



## ML1187

bellbrookbass said:


>


Yes!!!! That's my favorite color! Caught some hogs on that one bro.


----------



## SMBHooker

FYI: Dont get discouraged if topwater is slow just right now - the spawn is on and that will definitely tune down surface hits significantly but it will rebound back better than before as summer moves in!


----------



## SMBHooker

This is my fav KVD popper color.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good fish jon.....snap on the popper ??


----------



## matticito

Just seeing these post I picked up some similar topwater from dicks. Gunna try them out at pymatuning. Not sure how good the LMB population is there but im gunna try n find out!


bellbrookbass said:


>


----------



## SMBHooker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Good fish jon.....snap on the popper ??


Yes sir.


----------



## smithbgfsh

Beautiful fish SMB. Topwater is not for the faint of heart. Tough to wait for the tug when you hear that splash and see that water flying everywhere! The males have started leaving the nests and are looking to feed. I got this one a couple of days ago before the monsoon hit . As you can see it was on the medium sized Whopper plopper.


----------



## bellbrookbass

smithbgfsh said:


> Beautiful fish SMB. Topwater is not for the faint of heart. Tough to wait for the tug when you hear that splash and see that water flying everywhere! The males have started leaving the nests and are looking to feed. I got this one a couple of days ago before the monsoon hit . As you can see it was on the medium sized Whopper plopper.


When you see the hit count to 3 then set hook? Or just wait to feel weight of the fish?


----------



## KL1100

I tried the top water buzz, (the one you gave me for Christmas) the first cast my 3rd fish Ohio award was trying to reach the moon and got off . Caught several more smaller ones,any way thanks Johnny!


----------



## Cat Mangler

bellbrookbass said:


> When you see the hit count to 3 then set hook? Or just wait to feel weight of the fish?


Depends. Watch your line. I usually wait to feel weight, or at least until I feel comfortable with the time my lure stays submerged, reeling in any slack while waiting. But sometimes that line starts swimming toward ya, then it's a panic to reel in and set. Lol 

Really important to let the popper stay put when a fish misses on the first strike. They will come back sometimes.


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight

I was using a Big O today in a catch & release pond, wasn't really paying attention and was looking away following a pattern of 'pull and float', then I heard a splash! I had a SMB on that thing, BUT HE GOT AWAY


----------



## smithbgfsh

bellbrookbass said:


> When you see the hit count to 3 then set hook? Or just wait to feel weight of the fish?


I ideally like to wait until I feel weight if I can keep from panicking. It's easier said than done!


----------



## SMBHooker

Aaron2012 said:


> Nice fish Mr Hooker. Have you tried out the megabass popmax or the jackall binksy popper? I'm looking at those but not sure about paying that much for a popper.


Don't waist ur cash. I spent $20 in F&S rewards and they don't pop good at all - prob one of the worst poppers for the river I've ever used.


----------



## Aaron2012

SMBHooker said:


> Don't waist ur cash. I spent $20 in F&S rewards and they don't pop good at all - prob one of the worst poppers for the river I've ever used.


Man I ordered one Monday and will have it tomorrow.


----------



## SMBHooker

Aaron2012 said:


> Man I ordered one Monday and will have it tomorrow.


Oh no!!! Well maybe you'll like it better than me?


----------



## Cat Mangler

Aaron2012 said:


> Man I ordered one Monday and will have it tomorrow.


Perhaps it will behave better in still waters!?! I know I've had some poppers have way better action and maneuverability in moving water than others.


----------



## Aaron2012

Cat Mangler said:


> Perhaps it will behave better in still waters!?! I know I've had some poppers have way better action and maneuverability in moving water than others.


It might be I will have to give it a work out on rivers and some lakes.


----------



## SMBHooker

I was plugging and chugging my life away trying to force feed some smallmouth topwater. They we're not interested. FINALLY - I gave in and changed to a lucky craft pointer....1st cast: 










They were there but not willing to surface.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I was trying to force them to bite topwater on Monday as well. No luck. They wanted swimbaits


----------



## SMBHooker

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I was trying to force them to bite topwater on Monday as well. No luck. They wanted swimbaits


They'll turn on soon. Till then I may have to keep the popper in the backseat.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

When you guys are trying to force feedem topwater,are you trying faster topwater presentations like a buzzbait? A lptbof times if I can't gettem to go on a pooper or spook they will smash a buzzbait burned bye them. Sometimes it takes a few casts to make them mad enough. Just a thought if it's the topwater bite you want,and only the topwater bite you want


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol a "pooper"... *popper


----------



## Noah

so has anyone recently gone out? looking to go out on the little miami tonight looking for smallies. I'd love to catch a few on top water if thats what their biting on


----------



## SMBHooker

Still not been a hot bite but they can still be tempted. Problem lately has really been water clarity. 

But when they commit fully this is what it looks like:










Not to mention the pretty blue color on this river largemouth - she almost took the entire lure in the gullet in one bite.


----------



## SMBHooker

Some more topwater takers recently.


----------



## 9Left

nice fish smb... how recent was that? ... water clarity looks decent in the pics


----------



## SMBHooker

9Left said:


> nice fish smb... how recent was that? ... water clarity looks decent in the pics


Very early in the week.


----------



## SMBHooker

Due to recent events I must again broadcast this warning. DO NOT FISH TOPWATER if your heart is not healthy enough to handle the explosive surface excitement that it creates. 

Today I worked a hard seam with push water on one half and calm flat surface water on the other. I placed a good cast right in the middle of the two and walked the line with about six hard pops. On the last pop - a wide gap opened up on the surface of the river and my lure fell down into it. I didn't know it yet but the lure had fell into the wide open bite of the largest river bass I had ever seen. Seconds...NO - quick as a moment.. instantly almost...I saw it out of the water. It was a full breach with mouth open and head shaking like a dog ripping into a new chew toy. It was mean and angry. It was old and wise - a bass that had passed on a thousand lures over many ages hunting the river and only today had it finally been decieved. He was all the more pissed for it. 

The big brute hit far out in the river. 30-40 ft. I had a lot of water between the two of us - I used the space to try and tame it's temper. No less than six jumps and some impressively powerful runs tested the strength of my heart. I know I had one hundred heart attacks each time it jumped. I new it was big...real big ...but after landing it and getting a quick study I was stunned at the size of it still - this was a river largemouth were talking about and it faught like one.

A fish Ohio bass from the river and a personal best- a BEAST largemouth.

Topwater will take you to some of the highest highs and lowest lows - the highs are just so much higher than the lows!!!!! But I do not lie...your heart will be tested. But every now and again your net will be rewarded. You have been warned yet AGAIN.










Not sure I'll ever see a fish like this again in my lifetime out of a local river.


----------



## ML1187

Incredible Jon. Simply incredible


----------



## 9Left

freaking PIG! i love it!!


----------



## BaitWaster

Good gosh look at that fish's mouth! Amazing! Congrats Hooker!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Absolute hog! You don't see Largemouth in general very often out of the rivers. That's an awesome catch for sure.


----------



## SConner

There is a rumor this beast measured out at 22 inches. Look at the size of head and mouth. Congrats!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> There is a rumor this beast measured out at 22 inches. Look at the size of head and mouth. Congrats!


True...6.5 lbs easy...if gravid...7.9!!


----------



## SMBHooker

Thx guys- 

SConner - the rumors of this fishes size has not been exaggerated.

The markings on it were so cool - a gorgous fish of size and color pattern.


----------



## 9Left

GAWD!! I keep coming back to this post john... best fish pic posted this year!


----------



## Aaron2012

That's a slaunch of river largie. Congrats on the pb.


----------



## FishermanMike

That fish is incredible! Gotta love those surprise river sinkholes that open up every now and then under your lure..


----------



## oldstinkyguy

beautiful fish for certain


----------



## fishin.accomplished

Absolutely awesome dude. Congratulations.
I bet you pooped a little....


----------



## Cat Mangler

I was earned of this fish last night, I imagined it was big but wow. That's just nuts dude! Great fish!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

The smallmouth hide while the rivers are high. During this time I shall - tie, tie, tie!

When the rivers finally descend ... I shall pursue those fins again.

I'll call'em from the top- pop, pop, pop! Fishing - I won't quite till they're caught! 

And when finally in hand - I will release them just to do it all over again.


----------



## Gormand

Those poppers look pretty good!!


----------



## garhtr

Yea, Those will be fish catchers for sure !
I don't fish much Topwater until fall but it's coming pretty quickly. Today while I was cutting grass I noticed a ton of baby crickets, saw two small praying mantis and last night while leaving the river I heard my first of the season katydid sing, leaves will be changing before we know it. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

nice tyin' jon!


----------



## Aaron2012

I like those poppers. They will look nice pinned in a smallies lip


----------



## SMBHooker

1st time out in many weeks. Topwater bite has still been slow. Picked off a couple today biggest being a 14"er at the head of an island on a Popper.

Biggest fish that hit today tho was while I standing in the Coosa coasting a weedline pitching a C-Shad. Set the hook and the weight felt heavy as the boulder it came off of - then a giant smallmouth ( easily FO size) rocketed out at the bow. Then he landed and wrapped up in a Small sunken stick and unbuttoned. It was as exciting as it was disappointing. 

Anyway . . . may be fall until the topwater bite catches fire. They can still be had on the surface but it may be worth switching gears like I did today to try for a better bite if thier eyes are not yet looking up as much as I'd like.


----------



## tylerd1994

SMBHooker said:


> 1st time out in many weeks. Topwater bite has still been slow. Picked off a couple today biggest being a 14"er at the head of an island on a Popper.
> 
> Biggest fish that hit today tho was while I standing in the Coosa coasting a weedline pitching a C-Shad. Set the hook and the weight felt heavy as the boulder it came off of - then a giant smallmouth ( easily FO size) rocketed out at the bow. Then he landed and wrapped up in a Small sunken stick and unbuttoned. It was as exciting as it was disappointing.
> 
> Anyway . . . may be fall until the topwater bite catches fire. They can still be had on the surface but it may be worth switching gears like I did today to try for a better bite if thier eyes are not yet looking up as much as I'd like.



I can't get them to commit to top water either. I've been working buzzbaits and poppers usually for a bit every trip and no takers yet. Tough to force yourself to use them when the confidence ain't quite there yet.


----------



## FishermanMike

At least you got a good look at it and an air show! Always worse when you're left wondering.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tell me


SMBHooker said:


> The smallmouth hide while the rivers are high. During this time I shall - tie, tie, tie!
> 
> When the rivers finally descend ... I shall pursue those fins again.
> 
> I'll call'em from the top- pop, pop, pop! Fishing - I won't quite till they're caught!
> 
> And when finally in hand - I will release them just to do it all over again.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tell me


SMBHooker said:


> The smallmouth hide while the rivers are high. During this time I shall - tie, tie, tie!
> 
> When the rivers finally descend ... I shall pursue those fins again.
> 
> I'll call'em from the top- pop, pop, pop! Fishing - I won't quite till they're caught!
> 
> And when finally in hand - I will release them just to do it all over again.


 Tell me you are not a purist now......like garhtr


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tell me


SMBHooker said:


> The smallmouth hide while the rivers are high. During this time I shall - tie, tie, tie!
> 
> When the rivers finally descend ... I shall pursue those fins again.
> 
> I'll call'em from the top- pop, pop, pop! Fishing - I won't quite till they're caught!
> 
> And when finally in hand - I will release them just to do it all over again.


 Tell me you are not a purist now......like garhtr


----------



## SMBHooker

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tell me
> 
> Tell me you are not a purist now......like garhtr


Oh I'm a purist no doubt . . . a smallmouth purist and if there's a way to catch a smallmouth u can bet I'll be pursuing it.


----------



## lustofcrappies

SMBHooker said:


> Oh I'm a purist no doubt . . . a smallmouth purist and if there's a way to catch a smallmouth u can bet I'll be pursuing it.


SMB...All of your smallmouth post are inspiring me to try it....it almost feels like a disease taking over seeing all the pics and posts


----------



## SMBHooker

Thought this beast was worthy of making it into this thread. This river largemouth would have been a personal best if I hadn't hooked the 22 incher earlier in the year - both hit on the exact same topwater plug too. However this one was different. This 19.75"er was tracking the lure from the the surface. I could see it's huge profile circling the lure like a shark. It was toying with the lure just nipping it - real cool to see! Eventually he just lipped it good enough and I set the hook.


----------



## KL1100

19.75 is a dandy anywhere smb..especially in the river!congrats!


----------



## BMustang

KL1100 said:


> 19.75 is a dandy anywhere smb..especially in the river!congrats!


Except that it's a largemouth.

Nice fish, yet another indented stomach/big head fish that are so prevalent this summer. There is a discussion of this phenomena on other threads on the site.


----------



## SMBHooker

BMustang said:


> Except that it's a largemouth.
> 
> Nice fish, yet another indented stomach/big head fish that are so prevalent this summer. There is a discussion of this phenomena on other threads on the site.


Not sure about a phenomenon but if u look at the other big largemouth in this thread there is no issue - big and meaty with alot of weight to it. 

The other one is the only skinny largemouth I've caught out of the river this yr.


----------



## KL1100

I guess I should have wrote 19.75 is a dandy anywhere Johnny! Yes I know it's a LMB!


----------



## SMBHooker

We got a couple good hits on topwater today on a nice little wet wade on a new stretch of river. We got out before the moon steals all the light with the eclipse. 

This was our personal best smallmouth "Backpack Fishing" together - a fat 17"er. 

It hit like a wreck and T-Boned the KVD Splash Popper. It then took to the sky like the rising sun. My boy sure loved watching all the big jumps and splashes it made. He had to stick his entire hand in it's mouth before we let him swim away. LOL.










It's not the numbers lure but it is a big fish lure. With the water low and clear the big ones will have no doubt staked out the best spots as they are limited now in low water. If you can get a properly presented popper there - expect some big excitment. 

Surface Fishing should only get better from here on out as we move into fall. Worth noting in some areas the leaves are getting thick on the water already.


----------



## KL1100

Nice fish Johnnyď


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> We got a couple good hits on topwater today on a nice little wet wade on a new stretch of river. We got out before the moon steals all the light with the eclipse.
> 
> This was our personal best smallmouth "Backpack Fishing" together - a fat 17"er.
> 
> It hit like a wreck and T-Boned the KVD Splash Popper. It then took to the sky like the rising sun. My boy sure loved watching all the big jumps and splashes it made. He had to stick his entire hand in it's mouth before we let him swim away. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the numbers lure but it is a big fish lure. With the water low and clear the big ones will have no doubt staked out the best spots as they are limited now in low water. If you can get a properly presented popper there - expect some big excitment.
> 
> Surface Fishing should only get better from here on out as we move into fall. Worth noting in some areas the leaves are getting thick on the water already.


 Nice ! 
That young man will be catching his own fish soon, can't wait to see you two teaming up like ML and Noah .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

I'm not big into fishing for S/M but occasionally I like to catch a few and topwater is the most exciting way to catch em.





















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker

Beauty'ous pix there garhtr. What's the surface fly u ties there?


----------



## garhtr

Stealth Bomber, I haven't given it too many opportunities yet but that'll change -- soon.
Check out Little River Outfitters for a great tutorial on tying it.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

http://littleriveroutfitters.com/littleriverjournal/storiesjuly09/stealth/bomber.htm
Here's a link if your interested SMB.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## SMBHooker

What a lure should look like after a season of tempting river fish on topwater.


----------



## garhtr

I found this Scatter- Rap recently, ( no battle scars ) anyone have any luck on this lure ? How's the best way to fish it ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> View attachment 244066
> 
> I found this Scatter- Rap recently, ( no battle scars ) anyone have any luck on this lure ? How's the best way to fish it ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


well garhtr... it's a great little fishing Lure on the rivers in the fall...just cast it across a run and bring it across current... good times ...you may have to convert though to a spinning outfit......The only other thing that you could do is let me tagalong on one of your trips...from all of your posts this year, I could probably refill my entire tackle box by following you around…


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> well garhtr... it's a great little fishing Lure on the rivers in the fall...just cast it across a run and bring it across current... good times ...you may have to convert though to a spinning outfit......The only other thing that you could do is let me tagalong on one of your trips...from all of your posts this year, I could probably refill my entire tackle box by following you around…


 Thanks for the tips on fishing the rap, I thought it was a surface lure made to scoot across the top  I was considering taking my spin gear tomorrow but just can't do it-- I'm going to try some new cork poppers and sliders on a mid size stream. BTW if you want to find alota discarded lures you gotta fish heavily pressured streams and spend most of your time combing the bank and looking up in trees--- probably why I don't catch many fish.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Does anyone think this mini- cool front will adversely effect the topwater bite ? 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## HOUSE

garhtr said:


> Does anyone think this mini- cool front will adversely effect the topwater bite ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Far from it T!
I think the last few days have cooled the waters and allowed the fish to roam the flats more instead of being dependent upon the fast riffles for oxygen. Water temps dropped from 79° to 75° in some of the local tribs and the bite has been fantastic. These were all this week up to yesterday.


----------



## SMBHooker

Yep, agree with House. The cooler it gets thru the fall the better the topwater bite is gonna get. Beginning of November last year was the best topwater bite.

A few from last November:


----------



## garhtr

Your right House---Having a wonderful day. Pop- Pop- Pause- Pop-Pop-Pause.





























Good numbers and Good average size for a smaller creek.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

Yea garhtr, that scatter rap well not dive too deep...but it's perfect for getting down 1 foot or so in a couple feet of water across some current


----------



## garhtr

A Beautiful Morning to " Pop the Top "








Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker

You've been on them garthr


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> You've been on them garthr


 I have to thank you for the idea to fish the top. In past years 90 % or more of my topwater action has been in late September and October. I usually don't fish on top until a frost starts to kill the crickets, hoppers, beetles and dragon flys and then I seldom add any action to my fly, I just dead drift it like a insect that has died or is just to lethargic to swim--- chugging these poppers in summer is Exciting and Fun.
Thanks, and Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FishermanMike

More Pop-r propaganda...all hail the mighty Pop-r


----------



## Shortdrift

FishermanMike said:


> More Pop-r propaganda...all hail the mighty Pop-r QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'll second that!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

The time is now. Surface Seducing is calling up the pigs. 

They were hitting like hard thunder and dancing like raging bulls!!


----------



## garhtr

Nice fish Smb, I'm sitting here waiting on the W/E to "pop the top", but there's deer ,turkey and squirrels calling and rumors of crappie moving into the shallows not to mention hybrids and Wbass biting---I hate fall 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> Nice fish Smb, I'm sitting here waiting on the W/E to "pop the top", but there's deer ,turkey and squirrels calling and rumors of crappie moving into the shallows not to mention hybrids and Wbass biting---I hate fall
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


It's good to have options.


----------



## garhtr

Anyone every try using the old smithwick devils horse prop/ stick baits for S-mouth. ? I have several of those in the 6" size range, caught lots of largemouth bass on them back in the day fishing lakes and ponds.
I don't own to many other topwater baits other than a pop'r I found and a big Zara spook and a pair of old jitterbugs. Any of those worth a try ??
I've been keeping my eyes open for a whopper-plopper but I guess No one loses topwater baits.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker

There are some die hard smallmouth'ers and old timers that swear by all three you've mentioned. Deficit don't need to buy new topwater lures. Get out there and use what u have. I'd love to see a pic of a smallmouth stuck to one of those smitthwicks.


----------



## SMBHooker

Popped a Pig on top in full Camo at high noon. 

Pic of pic but I don't think it's size is lost....get out and get u some. Topwater Lives!!!!!! 










It even had stripes...an obvious Bengals fan.


----------



## garhtr

Been a long long time since I "walked the dog" with that Zara Spook !
Probably a little to big of a lure for the creek I was fishing but it was kinda fun








Leaves were a nuisance but I still caught close to a dozen and missed several others.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FishermanMike

Looking good as usual fellas. 

Here's a wind and rain topwater Smallie from today.


----------



## SMBHooker

U sure look bogged down with leaves there garhtr. Nice work tho. 


garhtr said:


> View attachment 247548
> 
> View attachment 247549
> 
> View attachment 247550
> 
> Been a long long time since I "walked the dog" with that Zara Spook !
> Probably a little to big of a lure for the creek I was fishing but it was kinda fun
> View attachment 247551
> 
> Leaves were a nuisance but I still caught close to a dozen and missed several others.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker

Nice pig man!!! 


FishermanMike said:


> Looking good as usual fellas.
> 
> Here's a wind and rain topwater Smallie from today.
> View attachment 247552


----------



## SMBHooker

Finally got around to downloading some pix from the last few days. This time of year when the weather is turning there's a small window when the water is cooling off but is still warmer than the air temps - really big smallmouth will slay themselves on a popping plug!


----------



## ML1187

Topwater is fun.


----------



## savethetrophies

Wow man!!! Incredible fish! I don't get on much anymore due to I can't see any pics most of the time. But I did see these.. Fantasic smsllmouth as expected buddy!


----------

